
Intel's Safe String Library - Nokinside
https://github.com/intel/safestringlib/wiki
======
rurban
This is based on Cisco's safeclib, and the latest uptodate version is here:
[https://github.com/rurban/safeclib](https://github.com/rurban/safeclib)

